# Dropping a few Maples.



## JeffL (Jun 29, 2008)

More info here: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=71181

Click here to watch Tree-Removal-77

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RDT (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done !


----------



## oldirty (Jun 30, 2008)

good stuff kid. 

my suggestion? look up. look up a whole lot more often than looking at the kerf as you cut. (and dont ever turn your back on a cut tree as you did on the first tree)

thanks for the video, pretty cool.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 30, 2008)

Good job, Enjoyed the vid, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 30, 2008)

oldirty said:


> good stuff kid.
> 
> my suggestion? look up. look up a whole lot more often than looking at the kerf as you cut. (and dont ever turn your back on a cut tree as you did on the first tree)
> 
> thanks for the video, pretty cool.



I know, I thought about that after watching it myself. I had my back turned a bit too long to pick up the axe and wedges. 

All good comments, I appreciate them guys.


----------



## woodchopper (Dec 30, 2008)

Great video !! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Mar 28, 2009)

nice vid. I guess my only objection is the whole no shirt deal. I guess it just seems a touch unprofessional to me, but that's just my opinion. I am sure someone might throw a safety violation your way for not wearing a shirt, but I cant see how a piece of cotton a micrometer thin is gonna protect you from anything... good work felling the second tree.


----------



## Ductape (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll hafta show that one to my wife....... she'll like all that posing with no shirt on! 

Nice work !


----------



## JTinaTree (Mar 29, 2009)

BuffBoy, did a good job as far as i could see, I dont blame him for no shirt here in NC our summers are Humid as hell.... Does'nt that (chain flip line) wear you out though??


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 30, 2009)

thank gawd you didn't bore cut it....


----------



## JeffL (Mar 30, 2009)

1I'dJak said:


> thank gawd you didn't bore cut it....



I had to keep it rated PG. 

It was just some side work for a friend of the family. They let me jump in the pool later on. If I remember correctly it was one of the most unbearable days all summer (here at least). High 90's, enough humidity to drink the air, and I dropped, bucked, limbed, and stacked and chipped all the brush from those 2 trees, on a sunday no less!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> nice vid. I guess my only objection is the whole no shirt deal. I guess it just seems a touch unprofessional to me, but that's just my opinion. I am sure someone might throw a safety violation your way for not wearing a shirt, but I cant see how a piece of cotton a micrometer thin is gonna protect you from anything... good work felling the second tree.



What are you gay?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)

JeffL said:


> I had to keep it rated PG.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffL (Apr 1, 2009)

treemandan said:


> JeffL said:
> 
> 
> > I had to keep it rated PG.
> ...


----------



## BlackenedTimber (May 21, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What are you gay?



Ha definately not gay... Work around way too many dudes though.

As for the shirt being off,, this guy can do whatever he wants. I have moved from Arboriculture to the world of Power Transmission and Distribution in the last 3 years, and the safety standards out here are way high. 

I know that when I was in business, My men wore shirts.

Nothing against this guy though.


----------



## ChiHD (Jul 22, 2009)

JeffL said:


> More info here: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=71181
> 
> Click here to watch Tree-Removal-77
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



video link doesn't work for me for some reason, nice pics though!


----------

